# SRAM Rival Rear Derailleur Life?



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Recently my 2009 Addict R4 has been very irritating. It makes noises, most often in the bottom 4 cogs, that come and go randomly. Adjusting the barrel adjuster in the cable while on the move sometimes gives temporary relief.

The bike has:

1. New cables (first thing I tried, of course)
2. A new Dura-Ace chain (the old one was NOT worn out, but hey . . . )
3. A newish cassette from spare wheels (that made NO difference)
4. A new front inner chain ring (seemed to help a little at first)
5. A not very old RED rear shifter because the Rival part broke and was in short supply at first (caved in after a month off the bike!)

*I'm starting to wonder if maybe the rear derailleur is worn out.* I'm guessing more than 15,000 but less than 20,000 miles on the bike.

Anyone have a clue how long SRAM Rival rears last? It looks like a new one would be at least $60 and I might just go for a $160 RED model, if it is likely to last longer.

Thanks for your help! :thumbsup:


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

have you checked hanger alignment?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> have you checked hanger alignment?


Not yet . . . the alignment tool that is on order should arrive Friday.

While riding yesterday evening I realized that it could be as simple as a spoke noise in the rear (Ksyrium Elite) wheel. Although I haven't put my Park gauge on it yet, the spoke tensions seem good by hand. So, I lubricated the points of contact (cross two) and am hoping for a smile after the next ride.

Thanks for the suggestion! :thumbsup:


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

No joy. It is NOT a spoke noise. Rechecked to be sure the derailleur mounting is tight and that it is well lubricated. Nothing seems to be amiss. :mad2:

Friday's expected delivery of the alignment tool is not far off. Fingers crossed for luck . . .


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Are you sure the rear wheel QR is tight enough? Sometimes if it's not, you can get creaking/clicking noises under heavy pedalling that seems to come from other areas.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

marathon marke said:


> Are you sure the rear wheel QR is tight enough? Sometimes if it's not, you can get creaking/clicking noises under heavy pedalling that seems to come from other areas.


Good thought, and one of the items I checked, including straightness in the drop outs.

Even thought I confused it with spoke creak, the noise really seems to be the chain on cassette, mostly in the lower two or three cogs (on the inner ring of course). I increased the gap between the pulleys and the cassette today, which may have helped. The noise comes and goes . . . so it's hard to be sure what is working when a change is made.

The sporadic nature is part of what made me wonder if derailleur wear were a factor. I would love to hear of someone with high miles on their SRAM Rival rear who could confirm that his/hers is not worn out before I pop the bucks for a replacement. :blush2:

Edited to add: Or more accurately, if someone has worn one out, it would be good to know what kind of miles it took.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

even if you found out what kind of mileage one person wore out a derailleur , that in no way means yours would be the same. too many variables...conditions, maintenance, etc. why don't you just give yours a wiggle and see for yourself if there is play in any of the pivots? 
if you're getting noise in the 11/12/13 while in the small ring, is the chain rubbing on the frt derailleur cage and/or hitting the big ring?


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> even if you found out what kind of mileage one person wore out a derailleur , that in no way means yours would be the same. too many variables...conditions, maintenance, etc. why don't you just give yours a wiggle and see for yourself if there is play in any of the pivots?
> if you're getting noise* in the 11/12/13 *while in the small ring, is the chain rubbing on the frt derailleur cage and/or hitting the big ring?


The noise only happens when on the other end of the cassette, the bottom three of the gear range . . . and, yes, there is visible clearance between the chain and front cage in this part of the range. :yesnod:

Edited to add: When I checked for obvious wiggle there didn't seem to be any, but it's hard to be sure. Guess I will have to remove the chain and fiddle around a bit.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

cxwrench said:


> have you checked hanger alignment?


The derailleur hanger tool has finally arrived.

BINGO! Measuring left to right deflection in the horizontal plane showed more than a centimeter difference between the leading and trailing positions on the wheel rim, relative to the carefully centered rear wheel.

The top to bottom plane was fine. So, all that was needed was a tiny bit of bending along the horizontal axis. Fingers crossed, at this point, I am pretty confident this was the problem.

I am reassembling now and will edit this post to reflect the results of the test ride.

Thanks for getting me pointed in the right direction! :thumbsup:


----------

